# Have your say about changes to the NHS- Workshop- 16th September



## UserInvolvement (Sep 1, 2010)

The Department of Health is consulting on the new Government White Paper "Equity and Excellence".

The proposals will make changes to:

* the way NHS services are designed, acquired and monitored (this is known as ?commissioning?) 
* some of the ways that people can influence the NHS through involvement 
* the way the performance of the NHS is judged at a national level.

Diabetes UK wants to hear your views on these issues to help inform our response to the consultations. We are holding a workshop on *Thursday 16 September *from 10:30 ? 15:30 in Central London.

*Please note that places are limited.* Lunch will be provided and standard travel expenses will be reimbursed.

*If you would like to attend, please email user.involvement@diabetes.org.uk as soon as possible.*

If you are unable to attend the event but would like to share your views with us, or you would like further input, please visit: www.diabetes.org.uk/nhswhitepaper


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 9, 2010)

UserInvolvement said:


> The Department of Health is consulting on the new Government White Paper "Equity and Excellence".
> 
> The proposals will make changes to:
> 
> ...



Is anyone intending to go to this? 

If so, can you report back anything that is relevant.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 9, 2010)

I wish that I could attend that but sadly I am on leave because I'm taking my little sister up to Cambridge for an open day. Then again I'm already enslaved by the NHS!


----------

